# Water Droplet Photos



## ShermaNation

I haven't attempted this myself, but if anyone is interested or has any sugestions on how to shoot water droplet photos post here!  Also, throw up any pics for examples and whatnot.


----------



## FDSA

I'm not really sure how they set it up exactly but i was watching this show called time warp where they play with high speed cameras, and they were doing it with different lighting like a red light on top i think and then a blue one in the background. So it made different parts of the splash are highlighted in different colors.

Edit: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpSVatlIOrs[/ame]


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

EVERY ONE loves a high-speed water droplet photo. No matter how crappy it is creatively or compositionally, if you can successfully freeze the water (action not below 0 degrees) most non-photographers will be amazed.


----------



## TCimages

Here are a few for ya:

1





2




3




Here is my set up:





I use the wireless remote as I drip the water.  I take a lot of shots till I get some keepers.  You don't need a multi-flash wireless set up though.  One Flash will do.   Practice, Practice , Practice.  Have fun
Here is one with one flash:


----------



## LaFoto

I have one - two - three - four threads running somewhere here on TPF on droplet photography, and the set-up I used for them can be seen in Post 9 of the link called "three" here.
It's just a Rebel XT and a Speedlite, and the el-cheapo Sigma 70-300mm lens in its macro position. No high speed camera. That was totally unnecessary.


----------



## ShermaNation

This is great, Thanks for the quick replies! This will be my expirement this week Ill post my results back here.

FDSA, that is an awesome show, I saw that episode, but of course i dnt have that expensive equipment they do.


----------



## Ls3D

Those are epic!  And so nice of you to share your setup...
I remember many of your insect shots btw.

-Shea


----------



## TwoRails

Nice shots, TCimages.


----------



## TCimages

thanks guys.  I appreciate the comments.


----------



## LaFoto

Mine are not too shabby, either... only do they hide behind links. :blushing:


----------



## TwoRails

LaFoto said:


> Mine are not too shabby, either... only do they hide behind links. :blushing:


No, not quite hidden...  After looking at them and coming back to this thread I got distracted and failed to mention I like your shots in those (hidden) links


----------



## ShermaNation

First Round of Water Droplets, any suggestions?


----------



## TwoRails

I don't have any experience with this type of shot (once I get a flash I will try, though!) so I can't give any tips, only observations.  I like the shapes and "designs" however, they don't seem as crisp as the shots above.  Perhaps an ISO setting?  Heck, I have to admit I'd be happy if my first attempts were 1/2 this good....


----------



## ShermaNation

Yea i noticed that too, I think its because I didn't have a tripod with me, I was balencing the cam on books and couldn't get as close to the water as id like.  So these images are the result of a massive crop job.


----------



## GeminiStars




----------



## TwoRails

ShermaNation said:


> Yea i noticed that too, I think its because I didn't have a tripod with me, I was balencing the cam on books and couldn't get as close to the water as id like.  So these images are the result of a massive crop job.


Don't know how I miss his post... sorry.  Ya, most of my humming bird shots are like that: too far away and they are just a little dot in frame needing massive cropping just to see 'em 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nice 'water droplet' photo,GeminiStars.


----------



## leighthal

LaFoto said:


> I have one - two - three - four threads running somewhere here on TPF on droplet photography, and the set-up I used for them can be seen in Post 9 of the link called "three" here.
> It's just a Rebel XT and a Speedlite, and the el-cheapo Sigma 70-300mm lens in its macro position. No high speed camera. That was totally unnecessary.


 

Thanks for the tutorial. I don't have fancy equipment either but was pleased with my results..... thanks to you.






I like the "eye" effect in the top of the drop.


----------



## AdamBomb

My contribution:


----------



## bazza

Here's my attempt..
One question. I found it hard getting the drop in focus, actually this is my only one from about 50 shots. What aperture settings do you use and what is the secret for getting it so sharp?

Thanks..


----------



## TCimages

The way I focus is lay something (pencil) across the center of the dish (where you'll place your drops) and manually focus on it.   Great shots everyone


----------



## matt-l




----------



## bazza

Thanks, I ended up doing that, I just need a dropper now. I was using a sponge and gently squeezing it but the drops weren't very accurate. Thanks again..


----------



## DexGtr

just something i messed with last night....nothing perfect i just tried it out...


----------



## tannaleigh

This was my first attempt at water droplets. Pretty good I think for first try!
CC please.
Remember...I'm a newbie... be kind.


----------



## zioneffect564

you can find the setup here..

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/103107-goodnight-gravity.html


----------



## rufus5150

I don't quite have a good lens setup for this yet, but here's my go with my 50mm...

#1






#2


----------



## nickisonfire

nothing special but here's mine:


----------



## natc143

TC images - SICK images, thanks for posting your setup and recommendations. Very cool of u!


----------



## rmh159

My attempt over the weekend (not blood)


----------



## mitsugirly

rmh159 said:


> My attempt over the weekend (not blood)



Thats a cool idea. Did you just have a bowl of regular water and dropped food coloring into it or something? I would end up wasting an entire bottle if I tried that.   Really neat idea tho and something different.


----------



## matic08

wow those are some amazing shots guys. I've always loved those. I'm gonna try and get some this week.


----------



## rmh159

mitsugirly said:


> Thats a cool idea. Did you just have a bowl of regular water and dropped food coloring into it or something? I would end up wasting an entire bottle if I tried that.   Really neat idea tho and something different.



Thanks!  Yeah that's exactly what I did.  I think that was one of the first drops too so I wanted to make sure I got a good shot before the water become red.  Some of the later shots with the red water looked decent too.


----------



## kravjitsu

I took these yesterday they arent bad for a first try but most were out of focus. I really need to get a macro lens.






This one would be a lot cooler if it were in focus


----------



## rmh159

I shot mine with the 50mm 1.8 Nikon lens (in other words, not a macro).  I think I shot around 2.8.  To get the shots in focus (which only worked for maybe 10% of the shots) I put a ruler across the bowl and focused on that then switched to manual focus so the camera wouldn't try to refocus.  I then put a penny in the bowl of water underneath the ruler so I'd know where I needed the drop to land.

It's still very hard to control the focus though.  I think the best way to do it is just take a TON of pictures and hope you're "method" of focusing will give you a higher % of keepers.

I'd like to hear other people's methods for focusing.


----------



## kravjitsu

I was using a nikon AF nikkor 70-300mm so it doesn't have auto focus but thats a great idea. I was having a friend hold a pen in the water and then focusing in on it but when i was dropping the water i was just guessing the area the drop it in. Im gonna try your method later tonight or tomorrow. Do you think my VR AF-S nikkor 18-105 would work to take these?


----------



## matt-l

The third shot in a possible 10 shot series im thinking about.

This one's just a little OOF.  
Canon 20D gripped 
Canon 100mm 2.8 USM Macro 
1/250th@2.8 
ISO- 200 
RAW
Bigger on Flickr in sig.


----------



## kravjitsu

Ok heres my second try using rmh159 method, i think they turned out a lot better.


----------



## sftempest66

Here's one or two I've done...


----------



## NucleaRR

I have always liked photos like these. Here is my contribution below. Critique if you'd like. I think there is a little too much noise in the background.


----------



## Bunny 007

Still an unfinished work-in-progress, but I have a little write-up on water droplet photography at Bunny 007 on Water Droplet Photography.


----------



## Dusica

I'm a newbie, and I've tried photographing water droplets, but I had the same problem as *sftempest66, I couldn't get the tip of the droplet to be sharp. I've tried everything, changing shutter speed, changing aperture, focusing on different places... What was I doing wrong?
*


----------



## Bunny 007

Dusica said:


> I'm a newbie, and I've tried photographing water droplets, but I had the same problem as *sftempest66, I couldn't get the tip of the droplet to be sharp. I've tried everything, changing shutter speed, changing aperture, focusing on different places... What was I doing wrong?*


 
If it's sharp at the bottom, I'd hazard a guess that the top of the column is moving faster - what illumination are you using? [Shutter speed shouldn't make any difference with flash.] Could be a depth-of-field issue as well - what aperture? How big is your camera's s sensor?


----------



## Bynx

This shows a single drip cycle. But each shot is really a separate drip. It took about 200 shots to assemble the ones here.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

One from a couple of months ago.







I see some of you guys are just firing your flashes directly at your drop shots.  That tends to make the light too harsh/directional.  What you really need to do is bounce them off of white (or colored) panels.  The more you can spread the light out the better these type of images will be.


----------

